# Corsair 900D Early review



## mlee49 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, I know I'm excited about the new 900D coming out and I'm sure most everyone else is too.  The first reviews are coming in and one of my favorite reviewers: Linus Tech Tips has it:










Early pricing has it at $350, which is fair for the massive case you get.  Literally, you could easily put dual systems in this machine, *not dual cpus, but dual systems*. Well technically you could put dual cpu systems in there, but it's so big there is more than enough room for more than one system.

I can wait for the modders to get ahold of this. The massive water cooling loops, the customizing, its all going to be so sick.  

I'd like to see a regular gaming system up top with a iTX setup underneath. Theres more than enough room to sneak it in.

What do you think?!


----------



## techtard (Apr 19, 2013)

Thinking about ordering one of these badboys. I just took the plunge into watercooling and have the madness now. Spent my yearly PC budget, but now I'm thinking of going bigger and better. The last few parts I have ordered have all been 'just one more'.


----------



## Hood (Apr 29, 2013)

I think that I'm going to buy one, as soon as they become generally available.  I also think that after I do, there will be no reason to ever stop upgrading, and all my spare cash will disappear inside it, but I won't mind, because I'll have a system that will awe & amaze all who lay eyes upon it.  They'll all think I'm crazy for putting that much $ in a computer, and they'll be right, but I won't care, because I'll have Godzilla to keep me warm and happy.


----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 29, 2013)

already ordered ^^ lock badass as f**k.

long time i didnt change my case.

my antec working perfectly. But this case. u  can do what u want, anything!



edit: here great review to!

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_obsidian_900d_review,1.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/obsidian-900d-case-review,3482.html#xtor=RSS-182

enjoy


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Hey everyone, I know I'm excited about the new 900D coming out and I'm sure most everyone else is too.  The first reviews are coming in and one of my favorite reviewers: Linus Tech Tips has it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watched that review last week. Good review and a absolute beast of a case. I am going to be sticking with the 800D for a while though


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2013)

I want that case!  It'll be a sweet upgrade from my Haf 932. My Haf is super heavy with all my stuff so I can only imagine how bloody heavy this will be


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 29, 2013)

i got a rosewill blackhawk ultra case about a month ago and it is just as good and as big and i payed 189.99 for it


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 29, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> i got a rosewill blackhawk ultra case about a month ago and it is just as good and as big and i payed 189.99 for it



Nope, not even close.  Unless, of course, you consider a Ford Taurus equal to a BMW 750 Li and a Slim Jim as tasty as a fine Delmonico ribeye.


----------



## awesomesauce (May 5, 2013)

Corsair Obsidian Series 900D CC-9011022-WW Black A...

hope the ETA is real 5may here i come
:crossfinger
:cheers


----------



## Feänor (May 5, 2013)

techtard said:


> The last few parts I have ordered have all been 'just one more'.



A watercooling project is never finished: you're just out of money...


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 5, 2013)

Computer modding has become my next biggest addiction, when this comes out my car will have to wait


----------



## TRWOV (May 5, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> I'd like to see a regular gaming system up top with a iTX setup underneath. Theres more than enough room to sneak it in.
> 
> What do you think?!



There's another massive case from Azza that is designed for that exactly. Don't recall the model right now...


----------



## kenkickr (May 5, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> i got a rosewill blackhawk ultra case about a month ago and it is just as good and as big and i payed 189.99 for it



I have the blackhawk ultra too and it would be a awesome case if it wasn't for the lack of radiator setups for us watercooling fans. Can fit up to 420 rads up to the Alphacool Monsta up top and a slim(40mm or less) 240 or 280 up front but due to Rosewill(Newegg) dumbass design of  a nice gap between the two 140's you can't use them unless its in a pull.  Highly considering dumping mine to get this.


----------



## awesomesauce (May 16, 2013)

Here an youtube review for u guy, 

Corsair Obsidian 900D Review - Part 1 - YouTube

hope u like it x)


----------

